# Grain Harvest Fire Extinguisher



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grain cart accessory.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/farm-shop/big-idea-from-farm-grain-cart-fire_240-ar41613


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

This is a good idea. Especially for us hay and straw guys. Its always a scary thought in the back of my mind


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Its always a good idea to keep some h20 around just in case. We try to keep 3 gallon h2o extingushiers on each combine, each baler, big service truck and the service pickup. Oh yeah its a good idea to keep up with insurance on things also. I took a 330 gallon chemical tote built a skid frame to mount it on and added 5 hp honda and high pressure pump with 250' 3/4'' hose on reel , with adjustable spray wand . It makes a very nice skid mounted brush fire unit. Come spring I leave it in 1 of our 4x4 pickups , We have had several rangeland fires around here over the last few years. We also blow our combines and balers off everyday when in use. You never know when you will have a bearing go out and drop out onto the ground and start a fire. I have seen several fires in the wheat fields and if you dont get to them asap they will get out of control damn fast. Hope like hell the wind is not gusty , which is common in this area. I even keep a laser thermometer to check temps on shafts and bearings if they feel too warm .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How much is a baler extinguisher? Is it worth it to buy the factory one on a new round baler?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I paid around 130.00 each for those stainless steel air operated h20 extinguishers along with mounting bracket at JD . In winter time I will charge them with half water and anti-freeze , they say dont use anti-freeze in them but I have for many years and never had a issue . Faster you get to the fire the best chance of getting it snuffed out ,


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Is it worth it to buy the factory one on a new round baler?


Yes, $130 extenguisher saved 75k worth of equipment for me. I check the pressure in the extenguisher just like I grease my baler. Everyday.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I sure agree with you panhandle. A skid mount of that size is handy. I haven't got that setup yet, but that is what I have in mind. You set it in any outfit with a loader and chain it down. Several folks around here have that size. What size of pump do you have?

The biggest thing I have found is keeping them blown off. It takes a while to get paint to flame. It seems to smolder for a while first. If there is no piles of hay on the machine, seems to be better. I use a little engine driven compressor that is easy to put in a pickup to blow the machines off. If the wind is blowing, I am cleaning!

I have found it is better to blow all the loose stuff off first before the water cakes it on. Especially oil soaked hay by the lines, cylinders, valves..... For fire purposes, I have went away from oiling the chains regularly because it makes such a mess and a real quick way for it to breath to life. I put something on every now and then to keep the water from rusting the chain.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> I paid around 130.00 each for those stainless steel air operated h20 extinguishers along with mounting bracket at JD . In winter time I will charge them with half water and anti-freeze , they say dont use anti-freeze in them but I have for many years and never had a issue . Faster you get to the fire the best chance of getting it snuffed out ,


Is antifreeze flammable?

My uncle tried to put out a fire with antifreeze and said it made the fire worse. I had forgotten about that until now. Figured it would be a good time to ask.


----------

